# use of doc wellfish aquarium salt with



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

I use the salt as directed for my cichlids (1 tablespoon/5 gallons) and I notice they all grow and grow..

I don't use the salt with either my reds or my rhom, my rhoms tank has about 14 live plants and I don't think the salt would be good for them, but what I wonder..

would the tablespoon/5g help my piranha grow? I've read elsewhere not to use salt with the tetra families of fishes and that's the reason I've refrained from salting.

I've got 3 (8-9") reds in a 90 with an e-400 and whisper 30-60 and 400gph powerhead a hot 250 and bio-pro 60,they're just gettin stocky, not any longer, like they're just filling out.

my rhom is about 6" and is growin like crazy eatin jumbomin only, loves it. so I don't think I'll try it with him and the the plants. he's in a 55 with an e-400 a regent 30-60, and 170gph powerhead and the live plants.

anyone have know on using the salt with piranha? please share


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

if you wana make them grow you can power feed them..not something i like to do..but at 8-9'' there isnt much you can do to make them grow big and fast..they just naturally slow down..the best thing you can do is doing what made them that size..frequent water changes and good quality food.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

salt will kill the live plants.

power feed them and have alot of current for them to exercise.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i just put some doc wellfish's salt at each water change...thats all


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

cool, I've had the reds from fry and the rhom from about 1.5" and they are really healthy fish, only eat jumbomin. all of them love it. I'll have to snap a photo of my big red for you all to see, if I could make her get bigger I'd be scared of her. in the ribcage she's about 2" thick and right at 9" long minus finnage.

unless I get a lot more yeas from the users of the salt with reds I'm still gonna keep them on tapwater and wardley dechlor.

I'm gonna definitely keep the rhom off the salt tho for the plants, if I can help him with the salt I've got another tank I can put the plants in.

thanks for the info


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Ihavebigpiranha said:


> cool, I've had the reds from fry and the rhom from about 1.5" and they are really healthy fish, only eat jumbomin. all of them love it. I'll have to snap a photo of my big red for you all to see, if I could make her get bigger I'd be scared of her. in the ribcage she's about 2" thick and right at 9" long minus finnage.
> 
> unless I get a lot more yeas from the users of the salt with reds I'm still gonna keep them on tapwater and wardley dechlor.
> 
> ...


holy crap how did ya Get that rhom to get so big so fast i thoughthay growed supper slow and what is(jumbomin) never herd of that in my life?


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

tetra makes the JumboMin, used to be DoroMin, took about 2 months of starvin the baby rhom to get him to take them but he eats it up now, it's a carnivorous food stick that softens quickly in water, too much will turn the water orange so don't over-feed

my rhom is growin like a hoss, way better than an inch/year, I just change 5 gallons water every 3 days and feed him like mad.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> i just put some doc wellfish's salt at each water change...thats all
> [snapback]1115724[/snapback]​


----------

